# Any Football Fans in Colima



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

I am currently living in the Colima area and, as much as I love it here, I do miss my football (American Football of course). I grew up in Texas and played football in high school and then coached my kids in youth football. I just signed up to get the NFL Ticket from SKY so I will get to see any / all of the NFL games. But there does not appear to be any way to get the college games.

Anyway, I am actually just wondering if there are any other fans of futbol Americano in the Colima area that might want to get together to watch a game or two.


----------

